# κανονική έκφραση για «εδώ και» στο παρελθόν



## διαφορετικός

Πώς μπορώ να εκφράσω «εδώ και» για δραστηριότητες που αρχίζουν στο παρελθόν και συνεχίζουν τουλάχιστο μέχρι στη στιγμή στην οποία αναφέρεται άλλο ρίμα του κειμένου στο παρελθόν.

Παράδειγμα στο παρόν: (εδώ αρχικά έγραψα «μέλλον» αντί για «παρόν» - ήταν λάθος)
Εδώ και τρεις ώρες πηγαίνω με τα πόδια. Απομένουν ακόμα είκοσι χιλιόμετρα μέχρι την Αθήνα;

Το ίδιο στο παρελθόν:
... τρεις ώρες πήγαινα με τα πόδια. Απόμειναν ακόμα είκοσι χιλιόμετρα μέχρι την Αθήνα;


----------



## Perseas

Αν η πράξη είχε αρχίσει στο παρελθόν και διαρκεί ως τώρα (εδώ και = ως τώρα) , τοτε το ρήμα μετά από το «εδώ και» είναι στον ενεστώτα. Πχ. _*Είμαστε* φίλοι εδώ και  πέντε χρόνια_.

Αν η πράξη ολοκληρώθηκε στο παρελθόν, τότε για να δηλώσουμε το χρονικό διάστημα που πέρασε από τότε ως τώρα, θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε το «εδώ και» σε παρελθοντικό χρόνο. Πχ. _*Έχασε* τον άντρα της εδώ και πέντε χρόνια. _Εδώ μπορεί επίσης να να χρησιμοποιηθεί και το «πριν»:_ Έχασε τον άντρα της πριν από πέντε χρόνια. _

Όσον αφορά τις δικές σου προτάσεις, το πρώτο παράδειγμα είναι σωστό:_ Εδώ και τρεις ώρες πηγαίνω με τα πόδια. Απομένουν ακόμη ..._
Το νόημα του δευτέρου αναφέρεται μόνο στο παρελθόν; Πάντως, και χωρίς το «εδώ και» σωστό μού φαίνεται:
_... τρεις ώρες πήγαινα με τα πόδια. Απόμειναν ακόμα είκοσι χιλιόμετρα μέχρι την Αθήνα. 

_


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, Perseas.

Συγγνώμη, στο πρώτο μήνυμα έγραψα «μέλλον» αντί για «παρόν». Ήθελα να εκφράσω «παρόν».

Νομίζω που χωρίς το «εδώ και» δεν είναι σαφές αν το «τρεις ώρες πήγαινα» συνέβηκε πριν από το «Απόμειναν». Κανείς θα μπορούσε να πιστέψει που «πήγαινα» τρεις ώρες συνολικά. Είναι σωστό;

Απ' ο,τι έγραψες υποθέτω που το «εδώ και» δεν είναι περιορισμένο στο παρόν, αλλά μπορεί και χρησιμοποιείται για το παρελθών. Λοιπόν το εξής είναι σωστό;
«Εδώ και τρεις ώρες πήγαινα με τα πόδια. Απόμειναν ακόμα είκοσι χιλιόμετρα μέχρι την Αθήνα.»


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Νομίζω που


_Νομίζω ότι_ ή _νομίζω πως_ 
_Νομίζω που_ 



διαφορετικός said:


> Νομίζω που χωρίς το «εδώ και» δεν είναι σαφές αν το «τρεις ώρες πήγαινα» συνέβηκε πριν από το «Απόμειναν». Κανείς θα μπορούσε να πιστέψει που «πήγαινα» τρεις ώρες συνολικά. Είναι σωστό;
> 
> Απ' ο,τι έγραψες υποθέτω που το «εδώ και» δεν είναι περιορισμένο στο παρόν, αλλά μπορεί και χρησιμοποιείται για το παρελθών. Λοιπόν το εξής είναι σωστό;
> «Εδώ και τρεις ώρες πήγαινα με τα πόδια. Απόμειναν ακόμα είκοσι χιλιόμετρα μέχρι την Αθήνα.»


Αν μια πράξη άρχισε στο παρελθόν, για να δηλώσουμε το χρονικό διάστημα που πέρασε από τότε *ως τώρα*, χρησιμοποιούμε _εδώ και + ενεστώτα. _Πχ._ *Είμαστε* φίλοι εδώ και πέντε χρόνια._
Αν μια πράξη έγινε στο παρελθόν, για να δηλώσουμε το χρονικό διάστημα που πέρασε από τότε *ως τώρα*, χρησιμοποιούμε_ εδώ και + παρελθοντικό χρόνο. _Πχ._ Έχασε τον άντρα  της εδώ και πέντε χρόνια. _

Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω στο παράδειγμα «Εδώ και τρεις ώρες πήγαινα με τα πόδια. Απόμειναν ακόμα είκοσι χιλιόμετρα μέχρι την Αθήνα.»_, _δεν υπάρχει το «ως *τώρα*» αλλά το «ως *ένα χρονικό σημείο στο παρελθόν*», και γι' αυτο πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Επίσης, το «πήγαινα» είναι παρατατικός και δηλώνει διάρκεια, δεν αναφέρεται σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο σημείο στο παρελθόν.



Perseas said:


> εδώ και = ως τώρα,



Μπορείς να πεις όμως: «Εδώ και τρεις ώρες ξεκίνησα με τα πόδια. Απομένουν ακόμη 20 χλμ». Εδώ είναι σαφές και το συγκεκριμένο σημείο στο παρελθόν (ξεκίνησα πριν 3 ώρες), αλλά και η πράξη φτάνει «ως τώρα». Νοηματικά βέβαια δε διαφέρει από το «Εδώ και τρεις ώρες πηγαίνω με τα πόδια. Απομένουν ακόμα είκοσι χιλιόμετρα».


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ ξανά, Perseas.



Perseas said:


> _Νομίζω ότι_ ή _νομίζω πως_


Εντάξει.

Λοιπόν «εδώ και» αναφέρεται πάντα στο παρόν, δηλώνει το χρονικό διάστημα από κάποια στιγμή του παρελθόντος ως τώρα. Τότε είτε άρχισε (με ενεστώτα) είτε έγινε (με παρελθοντικό χρόνο) κάτι.



Perseas said:


> «ως *ένα χρονικό σημείο στο παρελθόν*», και γι' αυτο πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα


Λοιπόν για αυτό δεν υπάρχει (απλή) κανονική έκφραση. (Αντίθετα από τα Γερμανικά με τη λέξη «seit» που χρησιμοποιείται και στο παρόν και στο παρελθόν. («seit drei Stunden»))


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Αντίθετα από τα Γερμανικά με τη λέξη «seit» που χρησιμοποιείται και στο παρόν και στο παρελθόν.(«seit drei Stunden»)


Στην πρόταση "seit drei Stunden habe ich sie nicht gesehen" η πράξη από το παρελθόν διαρκεί ως το παρόν (παρελθόν --> παρόν).

Μπορεί μια πράξη με το seit να αναφέρεται μόνο στο παρελθόν (παρελθόν --> παρελθόν);
Μήπως εννοείς πχ. "seit seine Frau gestorben war, ging er zu niemandem mehr zu Besuch", που αναφέρεται ολόκληρο στο παρελθόν?


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Μήπως εννοείς πχ. "seit seine Frau gestorben war, ging er zu niemandem mehr zu Besuch", που αναφέρεται ολόκληρο στο παρελθόν?


Ακριβώς. Ή παραδείγματος χάρη:

Παρόν:
Seit drei Stunden gehe ich zu Fuss. Es bleiben noch zwanzig Kilometer bis Athen.
Μετάφραση: Εδώ και τρεις ώρες πηγαίνω με τα πόδια. Απομένουν ακόμα είκοσι χιλιόμετρα μέχρι την Αθήνα.

Παρελθόν:
Seit drei Stunden ging ich zu Fuss. Es blieben noch zwanzig Kilometer bis Athen.
Μετάφραση: ??? τρεις ώρες ??? πήγαινα με τα πόδια. Απόμειναν ακόμα είκοσι χιλιόμετρα μέχρι την Αθήνα.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Παρελθόν:
> Seit drei Stunden ging ich zu Fuss. Es blieben noch zwanzig Kilometer bis Athen.
> Μετάφραση: ??? τρεις ώρες ??? πήγαινα με τα πόδια. Απόμειναν ακόμα είκοσι χιλιόμετρα μέχρι την Αθήνα.


Δυσκολεύομαι να κατανοήσω την περίσταση.
Ας υποθέσουμε: Σήμερα είναι Κυριακή. Χθές το Σάββατο στις 2 η ώρα ξεκίνησα με τα πόδια με κατεύθυνση Αθήνα. Τρεις ώρες μετά (στις 5 η ώρα) είχα ήδη διανύσει μία απόσταση και μου έμεναν ακόμη είκοσι χιλιόμετρα. Αυτό θέλεις να πεις; (Μπορώ δηλαδή εγώ που βρίσκομαι στο σήμερα να μιλήσω για κάτι που έγινε χθες χρησιμοποιώντας το seit drei Stunden);


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Ας υποθέσουμε: Σήμερα είναι Κυριακή. Χθές το Σάββατο στις 2 η ώρα ξεκίνησα με τα πόδια με κατεύθυνση Αθήνα. Τρεις ώρες μετά (στις 5 η ώρα) είχα ήδη διανύσει μία απόσταση και μου έμεναν ακόμη είκοσι χιλιόμετρα. Αυτό θέλεις να πεις;


Ναι, ακριβώς.


----------



## Perseas

ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ. Ισχύει τότε ό,τι είχα γράψει πιο πάνω #2 :
_... τρεις ώρες πήγαινα με τα πόδια. Απέμεναν ακόμα είκοσι χιλιόμετρα μέχρι την Αθήνα._* ή*_ 
τρεις ώρες πριν είχα ξεκινήσει με τα πόδια. Απέμεναν ... _*ή*_ 
περπατούσα για τρεις ώρες. Απέμεναν ..._


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Αγγελος

Ίσως σαφέστερα "*Ήδη *περπατούσα τρεις ώρες. Πόσος δρόμος να μου έμενε άραγε ως την Αθήνα;"  
Επίσης "* Είχα *τρεις ώρες *που* περπατούσα."


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ για τη συμπλήρωση, Άγγελε.

«Είχα περπατήσει τρεις ώρες ...» επίσης σημαίνει το ίδιο και είναι σωστό; (Το ρωτώ μόνο από περιέργεια, βασικά αυτό μάλλον δεν ανήκει στο θέμα.)


----------



## Αγγελος

διαφορετικός said:


> «Είχα περπατήσει τρεις ώρες ...» επίσης σημαίνει το ίδιο και είναι σωστό; (Το ρωτώ μόνο από περιέργεια, βασικά αυτό μάλλον δεν ανήκει στο θέμα.)



Σωστότατο είναι, αλλά ίσως έχει μια μικρή διαφορά: θα μπορούσα να το πω ακόμα κι αν, μετά τις τρεις ώρες περπάτημα, είχα καθήσει κάπου να ξεκουραστώ, να φάω... Τα προηγούμενα θα τα έλεγα ενόσω ακόμα περπατούσα, ή έχοντας μόλις σταματήσει. Αλλά μάλλον το παραψιλολογώ.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Εντάξει, υπάρχει μια διαφορά. Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.


----------

